# Estação Meteorológica da Granja do Marquês [Força Aérea Portuguesa] (28/06/2009)



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jun 2009 às 00:23)

Ontem à tarde, dia 28, visitei as instalações da Força Aérea Portuguesa na Granja do Marquês, cerca de 10 km a Norte de Sintra.

Como já há muito sabia da existência de uma estação meteorológica por lá, resolvi visitá-la.

Encontrei profissionais muito prestáveis e atenciosos pelo recinto e um dos militares levou-me a conhecer a estação meteorológica.

Era ele da área da meteorologia e partilhava o mesmo gosto. Fiquei fascinado por falar com alguém que partilhava dos mesmos gostos e conhecimentos.

Até de tipos de nuvens conversámos, de instrumentação, tudo foi motivo para que a conversa se alongasse.

A estação automática não pode ser visitada por se encontrar no meio da pista, mas é visível na fotografia de vista geral.

Foi com muito gosto que visitei estas instalações.

---

Algumas fotografias da estação clássica, instalada junto da torre de controlo.


Vista geral da estação clássica, mais perto, e da estação automática, ao fundo






Abrigo de Stevenson










Udógrafo






Heliógrafo






Outro plano da estação clássica


----------



## AnDré (29 Jun 2009 às 00:46)

Parece muito bem cuidada a estação da Granja! 

Bom trabalho Daniel.


----------



## vitamos (29 Jun 2009 às 09:20)

Mais um "check" na lista de estações meteorológicas Portuguesas... Obrigado Daniel!


----------



## Z13 (29 Jun 2009 às 16:27)

Daniel "o caça estações" Vilão  

Mais uma boa reportagem!! Depois localiza lá isso no mapa, sff!

Um abraço


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jun 2009 às 17:01)

Algumas imagens de satélite para melhor localizar a estação no mapa.

A estação fica a 134 metros de altitude.


----------



## rozzo (29 Jun 2009 às 17:04)

Grande "papa-léguas" das estações Daniel! 
Essa tem umas belas mínimas no Inverno, a competir com a do HotSpot entre as melhores nas redondezas do "calor" de Lisboa!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2009 às 23:00)

Boas fotos e recordações Daniel Vilão.

Base Aérea nº1 na Granja do Marquês,sitio por onde passei em 1981 e 1982 onde fiz o serviço militar,no hangar,que vê nas fotografias onde se fazia a manutenção dos antigos T-37C dos Asas de Portugal,foi onde passei o meu tempo durante 2 anos, tinha de frente a Serra de Sintra sempre coberta de nevoeiro e belas geadas no inverno.


----------



## psm (30 Jun 2009 às 06:53)

Grande registo Daniel! 

É tambem espectacular os valores de precipitação ai, a coberto dos ventos de SW que sobem na serra de sintra e que oragraficamente vão aumentar o seu valor de média de precipitação em relação ao que estão fora do raio de acção da serra.


----------

